# Got the engine cleaned up...



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Despite the rain I got under the bonnet looking better today, I just covered the alternator then hosed off all over with APC at 10:1, scrubbed with a detailing brush then hosed off again. Mopped up with and old drying towel, had a trip round the block to warm up then all over with 303, shut the lid and left to dry, came out a couple of hours later to this... 

No where near perfect and I still need to get into some odd corners but it looks a dam'd site better than it did!

Cheers for looking... :wave:


----------



## veloz (Mar 19, 2014)

*engine*

very nicely done...what an engine should look like...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

303 strikes again:thumb: great stuff. good job mate:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

s29nta said:


> 303 strikes again:thumb: great stuff. good job mate:thumb:


Can't beat it in my book! :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Just how it should look.


----------



## p 5ary (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

neilb62 said:


> Despite the rain I got under the bonnet looking better today, I just covered the alternator then hosed off all over with APC at 10:1, scrubbed with a detailing brush then hosed off again. Mopped up with and old drying towel, had a trip round the block to warm up then all over with 303, shut the lid and left to dry, came out a couple of hours later to this... No where near perfect and I still need to get into some odd corners but it looks a dam'd site better than it did!
> 
> Cheers for looking... :wave:


Looks nice and clean


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Take it back do it again..........failed.........

The washer bottle cap is not parrallel to the slam panel. And the live battery lid is off

Sorry to be anal but you make em look like that the little bits jump out lol
Nice job mate


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

The live terminal cover is on solid and the washer filler cap doesn't twist its fitted solid to the neck. Everything is as Munich intended... :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, looks spotless.


----------

